# 2 Steps To Help Married Couples Financially



## AndyR (Jun 16, 2016)

OK, I have read multiple posts about couples having financial problems here. Whether the marriage is a young one or old. Finances are clearly a problem that sparks other problems within a marriage. 
While it's true that you see a different side of a spouse when the money gets tight, it's equally true that you see a different side when all of the bills are paid and you can focus on building a loving relationship rather than worrying about bills. 
There are really only two steps to solving this problem and though they sound basic, they are clearly not understood based on the number of financial posts I see here. 
Here they are.

*Limit Outflow:* Stop wasting what you have. There has to be a concerted effort to wipe out the strangler of a happy marriage. The strangler name is "financial problems".
Complaining and blaming won't do it. As a couple, you have to act together, leveraging what you DO have and not focusing on what you DON'T have. 
For example, what are you throwing away that you could be leveraging? Do you really need to buy a pair of shoes every month or constantly buy pizza for $24 when you can get a DiGiorno pizz that costs $5 bucks? If you look, there are many more things just like that. Stop it. Make wise decisions financially.
I'm not endorsing these things, I'm just trying to get you to understand that you have more than you think when you chose to leverage it properly.

*Increase Intake* You've heard the saying "If you've got money, you can make money." That is basically true. But people somehow read that statement as "If you've got A LOT of money, you can make money." That's not what the statement says. 
Any money that you are able to set aside can be used to make more money when you are willing to dedicate that portion of money (However Small Initially) to the mission of increasing it. 
I call that set aside money "happy marriage seed money". 
As a couple, you have to set aside "happy marriage seed money" that is geared towards making more money. 
Finding, and deciding together where to leverage the "happy marriage seed money" actually creates a bonding experience between spouses because of their collaboration and the rewards of doing something positive together. 
I hear you thinking. You think, We can't afford a lot. Where can I leverage such little money? The ANSWER: You have to be creative but the internet is a goldmine of opportunities, since you can search based on things you are interested in. As I was writing this, I just began googling and found opportunities. I found several Ebay, Craigslist, and Amazon opportunities. However, I mention this one because it surprised even me. 
There's a an opportunity for couples to leverage this. sponsoraninventor It is an excellent opportunity for couples who are in struggling financially and want to come out of debt for good.
The point is, that took me about 3 minutes to find.
Setting and sticking to the "happy marriage seed money" principle is a great way to bond and breakout of the financial struggle. 
So limiting outflow and actively increasing intake, has been and always will be the formula for rising above your current financial struggles. I hope this helps.


----------

